# Holiday Inn Club Orlando Breeze Resort 3 BR Amb L/O - 4/15 to 4/21



## RachelTS (Apr 9, 2018)

Holiday Inn Club Vacations Orlando Breeze Resort - 3 BR Ambassador (Lock-off) sleeps 10
available for 6 nights (4/15 to 4/21) $100/night  

Lock-off consists of 2 adjoining units:  2 bedroom + 1 bedroom
*Three-Bedroom Ambassador*





1,807 total square feet
Two-Bedroom: 1,186 square feet
One-bedroom: 621 square feet

Sleeps up to 10
*Most Villas are Equipped With*:*
*Two-Bedroom*


Two king-sized beds and pullout sleeper sofa
Fireplace (some units)
Fully equipped kitchen
Two full baths
TV in living room and bedrooms
Washer & dryer
Private patio/balcony
*One-Bedroom*


King-sized bed and pullout sleeper sofa
Fireplace (some units)
Fully equipped kitchen
Full bath
TV in living room and bedroom
Private patio/balcony


----------



## farinc (Apr 9, 2018)

available this week 10 - 17?


----------



## RachelTS (Apr 9, 2018)

Only 4/15 to 4/21 available


----------

